# NEW EPISODE: Flapper Builds A Nest



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

In this episode, Flapper decides it's time to settle down and build a nest.

http://www.mrflapper.com/070310.htm

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SQUEAKS and I vote this episode one of the BEST YET!!!

THANKS, FLAPPER!!!     

YUMMY LOOKIN' CHOCOLATES!! Especially to a chocoholic like myself!!

That is a GREAT BEAK for Smalls! WAY TO GO!!

*THANKS SO MUCH!!*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are all fust TOO cute!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*thanks*



mr squeaks said:


> SQUEAKS and I vote this episode one of the BEST YET!!!


Thank you, SQUEAKS and SQUEAKS' human. 

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*thanks*



Charis said:


> TOO cute!


Thank you, Charis!

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mrflapper said:


> In this episode, Flapper decides it's time to settle down and build a nest.
> 
> http://www.mrflapper.com/070310.htm
> 
> ...


Priceless Tiff, absolutely priceless.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

As handsome as Flapper is, I'm amazed that none of the ducks were attracted to him. Are they prejudiced because he is a Pekin and not a Muscovy?!

Love the group shot of them chowing down at the weed buffet!! We're starting to see snails and slugs, since we don't have your feathered bug demolition squad.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terrific episode Tiff and feathered friends!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That certainly was another great adventure...and priceless too.  
I certainly don't understand why Flapper doesn't have a mate, he is SO handsome, is it because he is a different duck?


Thank you Tiff.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Flapper, I'm with Mr. Squeaks - this is the best yet. I just don't understand how a dashing young man like yourself doesn't have the girls lined up to share your nest. You are so handsome.

Smalls beak looks fantastic. If I didn't know I would never have guessed it is a prosthetic.

Thanks Tif.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This one was my favorite! There is such a thing as being too handsome. I think Flapper is just too handsome. The girls must be afraid of him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feather said:


> This one was my favorite! There is such a thing as being too handsome. I think Flapper is just too handsome. The girls must be afraid of him.


That's it Feather, the girls are just Too intimidated by his unusual good looks!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh Mr. Flapper, your stories always brighten my day and give me a smile from ear to ear


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> That's it Feather, the girls are just Too intimidated by his unusual good looks!


Well, one of these days, just the RIGHT female will come along and be able to see beneath the handsome beak to the shy duck within!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Flapper's Egg???*









Tonight when I looked in Flapper's nesting house, there was an egg!

Okay, okay... I think it's Petunia's... but DON'T TELL FLAPPER!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know. He was doing alot of Splashing. He just may have attracted a saduckstress and let her move in.

Leave it to Flapper....

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh, Flapper .. you sly duck you! You've got your human Mama going now ..  Good job Flapper on getting one of the girls to "give" you an egg  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good going Flapper!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW FUNNY!

And the plot thickens...or is this "As The Egg Turns?"  

(VERY clever, Feather!)


----------

